# The Lone Fisherman



## AngryBrit (Oct 5, 2012)

I'm not sure exactly if this turned out quite the way I wanted.   What you think.


----------



## FanBoy (Oct 6, 2012)

The composition could be better. If he is a lone fisherman I would try to isolate him more from a distance, rather than so close to the subject.


----------



## Rick58 (Oct 6, 2012)

This one isn't working for me. Kind'a muddy and not very sharp


----------



## globeglimpser (Oct 6, 2012)

Zoom out/Go back
Shoot from a higher angle - more sea = isolation
Could also work: Shoot from lower angle - more sky = expanses of nothingness and loneliness
Straighten
Longer exposure for smoother, calmer water (gives a sense of relaxed, peaceful etc.)
Could also work: Quicker Exposure if it is choppy and that is the desired mood
Process so that it doesn't lack contrast
And rule of thirds putting him in the bottom right intersection

That's what I would do, but it is what you want to covey that is important


----------



## AngryBrit (Oct 7, 2012)

Thanks for the comments.

Like I said I'm not really happy with it, I was hoping to get a different effect when I took the Pic but when I got home and looked at it, I saw right away I framed it wrong, and he wasn't 100% in focus But that was taken in Florida on Vacation and not gonna be back there again for some time :thumbdown:.

I took another at the same time in Portrait, I like it a little better, did Post on it and a bit happier, see what you think.   I also included both colour originals, if you have any idea's on how I can get them to work   shoot away.



Originals too large to post here.  they are at http://photo.angry-brit.com/fishport.jpg and http://photo.angry-brit.com/fishland.jpg


----------



## globeglimpser (Oct 7, 2012)

I like this one!


----------



## manaheim (Oct 7, 2012)

Second one is much better.

He's not so crammed in (the other is a bit too tight), I think the portrait works better overall as well.  Also the horizon is straight, which is an easy fix in the first one but still an improvement .   Also you have some beams of light or somethingin the sky, which adds a lot.

The second is framable, IMO.

Good eye for a moment, btw... just need more practice so you can REALLY nail it everytime.


----------



## Rick58 (Oct 7, 2012)

Sorry, I guess I'm the odd man out. Like the first attempt, this one just looks gray to me and lacks definition. Sorry.


----------



## The_Traveler (Oct 7, 2012)

you would get more useful assistance if you'd allow editing.


----------



## jamesbjenkins (Oct 7, 2012)

This one is a miss on processing. The comp is fine, but the BW conversion is really muddy and low contrast.


----------



## AngryBrit (Oct 7, 2012)

The_Traveler said:


> you would get more useful assistance if you'd allow editing.



If I wanted you to do it for me then I may as well hand you my camera and let you have it.  The reason I don't want others editing my pics is because I want to learn how to do it myself   Constructive criticism of MY work is what allows me to learn how to better take and edit a photo myself that is aesthetically pleasing to as many people as as possible (you can never please everyone).


----------



## gsgary (Oct 8, 2012)

does nothing for me fisherman is too near the corner, too much water and he is  not doing anything exciting looks like he could be fly fishing if you had him casting with a nice swirl to the fishing line it would be much better


----------



## The_Traveler (Oct 8, 2012)

AngryBrit said:


> The_Traveler said:
> 
> 
> > you would get more useful assistance if you'd allow editing.
> ...



yes, we've heard this before.
what you can't or don't perceive in this situation is that  it is damn near impossible to tell you the nuances of color, contrast or position and make it understandable.
this obviously is a visual medium.
what you are asking is the equivalent of asking a violin teacher to instruct you with you refusing to hear the piece played.

don't underestimate the difficulty of post-processing; you will have a hard enough time getting your results to look like the example as it is.
if you don't allow editing, you will be working without an example and never know how good your stuff could actually look.


----------



## Rick58 (Oct 8, 2012)

AngryBrit said:


> The_Traveler said:
> 
> 
> > you would get more useful assistance if you'd allow editing.
> ...


I don't think anyone wants to "do it for you". If they wanted to do someone else's PP, they would work at a processing lab. Traveler was merely suggesting for you to allow visual examples so you can sit at your PC and say "ahhhh...I see what you mean" or "Thanks but I like mine better." You could also use the experience to mimic and learn.
Personally, after reading your rude response, I could care less what you post.


----------



## The_Traveler (Oct 8, 2012)

This shouldn't be seen as a test of wills.
We have done this kind of 'helping' before - most of us have done it for years and it is much more work for us and much less useful to the photographer if images can't be edited.
Many very good people will just not take the time to comment - even if  they wouldn't edit - because they would see your position as asking for help but being uncooperative.

Your choice.
My suggestion is that you just say you understand and change the edit flag.

Lew


----------



## manaheim (Oct 8, 2012)

Not trying to pile on as show you that there are more people who agree with Traveler's point... allowing folks to edit your pic and post the results allows them to show you what they mean vs tell you, which is a HUGE difference.  The violin analogy is spot-on.


----------



## AngryBrit (Oct 8, 2012)

Rick58 said:


> Personally, after reading your rude response, I could care less what you post.



Rick, unlike your wonderfully obnoxious reply, I was not being "rude".  

I was pointing out I want to learn by doing.  not have others do it for me.  Different people learn in different way's.  Having someone do it and then trying to copy the result is one way, I personally tend to find it more beneficial for my learning process if I do it and make mistakes and then someone points out my mistake and explains in real language what I did wrong and then maybe offers a way of doing it better/different the next time.  Trust me Rick if I wanted to be "rude"  I am very capable of it and would leave no doubt in anyone's mind that I was being such.  (did you check out my website?  Maybe I'll add a section just for people like you )

Traveler, I understand fully what you are saying,  and you made me curious, The flag will be changing momentarily. :thumbup: If I can work out how to do it


----------



## rokvi (Oct 8, 2012)

Good decision. The_Traveler has helped me  here  as well and I found it very beneficial. Sometimes you might think you know what they are saying and then think "hmm I don't think that would work", so you don't even try it. but to be able to see the rendering and what it can do, will help greatly. Anyone who does an edit would be glad to run you through the process so you can do it yourself with your full sized photo. In relation to your image my humble opinion would be to shoot wider for more isolation of the lone fisherman.
Thats just my 2cents.


----------



## Rick58 (Oct 8, 2012)

"(did you check out my website?  Maybe I'll add a section just for people like you )"

Yep, very classy


----------



## gsgary (Oct 8, 2012)

Rick58 said:


> "(did you check out my website?  Maybe I'll add a section just for people like you )"
> 
> Yep, very classy



I just read through again and can't see where you were rude


----------



## AngryBrit (Oct 8, 2012)

gsgary said:


> I just read through again and can't see where you were rude



I wasn't.  But hey.  Everyone has differing opinions on what is "rude" and what is not.  And Rick is very Much entitled to his.  Maybe it was cause I spelled Colour the correct way that got him all riled up


----------



## gsgary (Oct 8, 2012)

AngryBrit said:


> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> > I just read through again and can't see where you were rude
> ...



Yes but you are in the US now COLOR


----------



## AngryBrit (Oct 8, 2012)

gsgary said:


> AngryBrit said:
> 
> 
> > gsgary said:
> ...



 Yes I may live in the US but it's very hard to not speak the Queens, It's hardest hiding my Deep Yorkshire Accent so that Americans can understand me.


----------



## gsgary (Oct 8, 2012)

AngryBrit said:


> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> > AngryBrit said:
> ...



Your not a DE DAR are you, Tha knows


----------



## The_Traveler (Oct 8, 2012)

As I see it there are two problems with the first, the compositon and the terribly flat tonal range - so dreary and and heavy in mid-tones. (see histogram)
The figure in the corner might be well -placed if it was referring in some way to the rest of the image but the guy is looking at his hand and the rest of the picture, which has little of interest, is ignored.  And then there is that dark thing in the upper left that pulls the eye but has no role in the picture. 







The tonal range can be fixed to some degree but the composition is still incoherent.


----------



## The_Traveler (Oct 8, 2012)

IMO, the second has much more possibilities.
The fisherman's stance and position refers to the rest of the scene.
There isn't that annoying dark thing up in the corner.

There is the dull image tones 
The rain cloud has a funny reverse that draws attention and the upper left hand corner is too bright.

Perhaps something like this, where the sea is made more contrasty with curves,
The sky is cloned in and bit, some grain added and contrast added 
and the corners vignetted.

The fisherman may be a bit big for the scene but it looks a bit different.


----------



## AngryBrit (Oct 9, 2012)

WOW i kinda like it.  Not sure what you did with the sky, Don't like that much but the rest looks good.   OK I tried something a little different, after seeing yours.  See what you think now 






I brightened up the water, darkened the sky, added a slight Vignette and drastically upped the contrast on the water to make it stand out whilst lowering it on the sky area.   Comments???? Suggestion for improvement???


----------



## Rick58 (Oct 9, 2012)

I like the feeling of this. The only thing that bothers me is there appears to be a dark halo effect around the fisherman. Could that be dodged out.


----------



## jfrabat (Oct 9, 2012)

AngryBrit said:


> The_Traveler said:
> 
> 
> > you would get more useful assistance if you'd allow editing.
> ...



At the begining, i used to think the same way; but I learned that the best way to learn is to let people edit my shots, and then replicating the result by myself.  That way I learn how to do it, but I have a clear vision of the final result I want to achieve (if I like the edit done better than mine).  like previously stated, this is a visual medium, and the only way for you to see what wrong, is to see your shot done right...  Just my 2 cents!

EDIT: Eplied before I saw that you changed it; good for you!  

As for the reposted second shot, I find it a bit dard overall...


----------



## The_Traveler (Oct 9, 2012)

jfrabat said:


> At the begining, i used to think the same way; but I learned that the best way to learn is to let people edit my shots, and then replicating the result by myself.  That way I learn how to do it, *but I have a clear vision of the final result I want to achieve *(if I like the edit done better than mine).  like previously stated, this is a visual medium, and the only way for you to see what wrong, is to see your shot done right...  Just my 2 cents!



This is the important thing.
When I shoot and start editing, I have a pretty clear vision of what I want. 
I think it takes a bit of experience to be able to 'see' the final image.
You  obviously have started because your composition is aimed at the final  and you did convert it. 
Now you just have to refine your abilities to  see and that's what other people's edits will help you to develop


----------

